

Ask HN: Would you like a buddy/mentor/mentee for 2013? - ekpyrotic

----IN SHORT-----<p>Would others on HN like to pair up/group up for the New Year (via email or in-person) to help each other out/hold each other to account throughout 2013? Tracking your buddy's progress, offering feedback on ideas and products, etc.<p>------------------<p>HN likes getting things done.<p>In the New Year I want to realise a no. ideas that I have been thinking about for while, and finish a couple of side projects.<p>But I am more productive when I am accountable to someone. Even---or especially when---I do not know the person.<p>Feeding back to someone every week, or so, keeps my mind on the project, so it does not fall by the wayside. Plus, neutral, honest feedback always makes for a better final product. Finally, I feel, rightly or wrongly, more motivated when I have someone rooting for me.<p>In college, friends and I would grab weekly coffees and talk through our progress on ideas/projects/essays/etc. Unfortunately/fortunately I have now graduated, I have moved to a new city, and I am living independently.<p>Would others on HN like to pair up/group up---digitally or in-person---in the New Year to hold each other to account throughout 2013?<p>Drop a brief description of your idea(s)/project(s) below alongside your location and email address; then, shoot potential matches an email.<p>(I wondered whether using a Google spreadsheet might be more effective, but I think we sometime unnecessarily complicate processes. Sometimes it's quicker to just get the ball rolling: MVP, etc, etc.)
======
dylanhassinger
It sounds like you are wanting to start a mastermind group

[https://www.google.com/search?q=mastermind+group&aq=f...](https://www.google.com/search?q=mastermind+group&aq=f&oq=mastermind+group&aqs=chrome.0.57j0l3j62l2.2428&sugexp=chrome,mod=3&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

I think it's closed to new members now, but when it re-opens I recommend the
Dynamite Circle. It's a great community of entrepreneurs and there's several
masterminds inside there.

<http://www.tropicalmba.com/innercircle/>

------
ekpyrotic
Description: I want to found a small UK political mission group that lobbies
for technology start-up entrepreneurs. Priorities incl.:

* Tax cuts for early stage technology investors;

* State-led investment into digital infrastructure, including high-speed fibre broadband in the North of England and Scotland;

* Government support for alternative funding methods, incl. peer-to-peer lending;

* Improving the provision of computer science education at primary and high school. Any syllabus redesigns should include success tech. entrepreneurs and representatives from the developer community.

* International promotion of UK as a start-up hub.

I'm currently in the process of writing an open letter to the tech. community
and the relevant government departments.

At writing I work in higher education policy.

Skill set: writing, tax, design and typography, front-end programming, print
media exposure, networking.

\-----

email: ekpyrotic [AT] gmail [DOT] com

location: London, UK

------
3stripe
I'd love someone with a knowledge of cycling/retail/apparel to guide me with
CycleLove (<http://www.cyclelove.net/>) in 2013

My primary skillset is graphic design/ux, and to a lesser extent, photography.

